# Whistler Village Centre -  Whistler



## dogfeet (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a unit, a small studio, on hold for June 30 of 2019.   I have never been to this area and thought it might be interesting.  Any input on Whistler or this resort would be appreciated.  Also wondering a bit about the reputation of Whistler as a party town.   Thanks for any help

dogfeet


----------



## davidvel (Oct 14, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I have a unit, a small studio, on hold for June 30 of 2019.   I have never been to this area and thought it might be interesting.  Any input on Whistler or this resort would be appreciated.  Also wondering a bit about the reputation of Whistler as a party town.   Thanks for any help
> 
> dogfeet


Never been to Whistler in the summer, but it's one of my favorite resorts.  You can party if you want (and all you want), but it is very family friendly.  Not sure what you are looking for party-wise (to party or avoid partying), but you can have either.


----------



## Chrisky (Oct 15, 2018)

I realize that Whistler is predominently known as a ski area, but we have been in the summer and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Hiking is great, you can take a gondola up the mountain and even if you are not into hiking can enjoy a short walk with great views.  
We are not party people and did not even really notice any of that activity unless we went to bars later in the evening.  

https://www.whistler.com/activities/summer/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 15, 2018)

What resort is the reservation for?  Some resorts are nice and quiet.  Some buildings have nightclubs on the lower level that stay open after midnight.


----------



## echino (Oct 15, 2018)

June is too early for hiking in the Alpine above Whistler, there will still be tons of SNOW!


----------



## dogfeet (Oct 15, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> What resort is the reservation for?  Some resorts are nice and quiet.  Some buildings have nightclubs on the lower level that stay open after midnight.


The resort is at whiski Jack resort- whistler village centre.  

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 15, 2018)

Whistler is truly a four season playground.  There is always something to do there.

Whistler actually gets more summer visitors than winter.  Summer visitors can golf, fish, swim, windsurf, boat, bike, hike on the lower altitude trails, ski on the glacier, etc.  There are museums to visit, outdoor music festivals and other cultural activities.  It's really a bee hive of activity.

I can't see to place the timeshare that you have on hold.  If I recall, I think it is the one that shares space with the Pan Pacific hotel.  If that is the one, the location is just metres from Whistler gondola and is in the village, but borders up against the mountain, so that there are no loud restaurants or bars that are adjacent to it.  So noise wise at night, you will be fine.  

Whistler can be as much of a party town as you want it to be.  If you are headed there for the outdoor activities, and are like me, by nighttime, only the hot tub beckons.  But for younger folks or those with lots of energy, there are bars and live music venues dotted around the village.  

The very condensed nature of the car free village centre creates a lively atmosphere.  Restaurants set up patio dining on the terraces and people eating there or waiting to get in have conversations and walking through the crowded village can feel like walking through a party.  It can get busy, but then you can always retreat to the quiet of your timeshare.  Whistler village is a great place for people watching.  

Also, if you've never been to the area at all, as in never been to British Columbia, allow yourself at least three days in Vancouver, and possibly add in a few days for a beautiful ferry ride to Victoria.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 15, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> The resort is at whiski Jack resort- whistler village centre.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


If it's the place I'm thinking of it should be OK.  It's not on Village Stroll, so it will be quieter at night.  The stores that I can see in the building are more general retail than nightlife oriented.


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 15, 2018)

There are bike and walking trails all over the place.  Also a lake on the opposite side of the main hwy from the village, with lots of trails.  We;re going up in a few days for a long weekend, and bringing our bikes with us.


----------

